# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Outback and Zio's coming

## mikesimpsons82

Haven't been to Zio's in years, but my wife's father was told by a OKC Zio's manager that one is coming to 19th street in Moore around the new Target area along with Outback.  Just thought I'd let you guys know since I don't believe I've seen this posted before.

----------


## Easy180

Very nice very nice...Those are two quality chains to land

Wish we could get some more non franchises but can't complain with these two...seems we are finally getting an Italian place

----------


## metro

Quality, Outback sucks...

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I have a second job at Outback at I-240 and Penn. I'll ask tomorrow afternoon if my manager knows anything about this. Should be good for the Moore area, Outback is a great restaurant not only to eat at but to work for.

----------


## Easy180

> Quality, Outback sucks...


Metro has spoken

----------


## Jesseda

IM IN HEAVEN  :Smile:  I live off 19th and santa fe area, im so exciited about zios and outback.. oh joy lol more food place ( but i like these 2).  now all we need is a good seafood restaurant, and maybe a cajun join

----------


## Easy180

Pearls or something similar would certainly have almost all bases covered in Moore

----------


## kawititnow

Zio's has always been my favorite Italian restaurant!! Although I've had to settle for the convenience of Olive Garden, just because it's closer.
Outback has great steaks!! I hope this rumor is true!!!

----------


## russellc

> Pearls or something similar would certainly have almost all bases covered in Moore


along the banks of the "river" at the Shops at Riverwalk would be nice (if it happens).

----------


## AAC2005

Personally speaking, I'd rather see a Romano's Macaroni Grill in the Moore area. There's an Outback in Norman and one in the I-240/Penn area, but the closest RMG is way up on Northwest Expressway...can't comment on Zio's because I haven't actually been to one (our office had their food catered  one year - meh.)

...just my two cents.

----------


## Jesseda

i like aac2005s thinkin, i would like to see a macgill in moore

----------


## euphjay

I asked a local Outback proprietor about the Moore rumors and he said that he has heard them too but that they aren't true.  Take it for what it's worth.

----------


## Jesseda

im tired of rumors!!!!!!!

----------


## okclee

I believe that all new Moore restaurants must have a drive-thru, city ordinance demands it. So unless Outback and Zios are putting in a drive-thru, I don't see them in Moore.

----------


## Jesseda

lol.. Moore needs to be called the fast food capital

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Which proprietor did you talk to?

----------


## euphjay

> Which proprietor did you talk to?


Norman

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Ah, Tony's a good guy. I'd trust his info, I have been slammed lately and haven't had a chance to ask my manager/proprietor. I imagine with the recent developments of this thread, that I won't really need to.

----------


## Jesseda

anymore news on this?

----------


## ndmoore

Outback = Not happening
Zio's = a good possibility, more of a matter of when it will happen

----------


## Jesseda

so i take that these places coming  are both dead stories?

----------


## Scorpiondiva

it would be nice to see a Chipotle's too...since we are going for the fast food title, lol

----------


## AAC2005

> I believe that all new Moore restaurants must have a drive-thru, city ordinance demands it. So unless Outback and Zios are putting in a drive-thru, I don't see them in Moore.


Really...*really*?! :Doh:

----------

